# First Impressions, Second Thoughts & the Third Degree: Ridgid Compact Router



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I have the same trim router. I got it last year when I made a Rocking Horse for my Granddaughter.
The thing has a ton of power and doesn't stall even when I was cutting hard maple.
Seems hard to change router bits, but not impossible.
I love the light on it and it is very bright.
Very easy to hold and move around.
Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## CooperDBM (Dec 23, 2011)

Are you sure about the 1/2" shank bit? I thought that router had a 1/4" collet like most trim routers.

I prefer the soft bags. I often struggle to get all of the pieces and cord back into a pre-formed hard case.


----------



## ajw1978 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dave,

I think you're right. It said 1/2-inch on the bit (twice) but now that I think of it, it was probably the size of the actual bit and not the shank. It's packed up for now, but I'll pull it out in the AM, double-check and edit. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like a great little router, I picked one up a few months back after looking at the colt but found the rigid on sale! On sale means I have to buy right! Problem is I have a Ryobi cordless that is so nice to use that the Rigid never comes out to play! Oh ya it is a 1/4 shank.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a couple issues with my R4512 that the LSA covered, it was just a matter of taking it to a certified shop (in my case a very trustworthy tool dealer and servicer). You can ship the tool to Ridgid or bring it to HD, and I could see where it could go awry with those options. Just make sure you get it registered in time and if you have issues, find a reputable repair shop in the area.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had this same router for a couple years now. I dont use it (or any of my other 3 ) very often, but I really like it. Compact size and light weight makes it easy to handle and maneuver. It's the first one I grab.
Yes, changes bits can be a pain but only if you leave the height adjustable sleeve on it. Take it out of the sleeve and it's easy as pie. The light IS a nice feature too


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought this router reconditioned for about $70 and like it a lot for the features mentioned and that it weighs almost nothing compared to my Festool OF 1400. I really like the light. The only downside IMO is the lack to dust collection. Bit changes can be made somewhat easier by cutting a notch in each side of the included wrench where it buts against the vertical struts.


----------



## ajw1978 (Jul 5, 2014)

I bought the reconditioned at first, too. Wish I would have just held onto it and not wasted time trying all the other options, none of which were as good, IMHO.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I bought one of these back in August. My other router is usually in my router table so I though it would be nice to have one for doing some flush trim work and knocking down a chamfer on occasion. It works great for that.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have one of these, and also one of the Dewalt models. My Rigid didn't come with the square bottom, just the round one. That is why I often go for my Dewalt. The only other thing I find hard with the Rigid is it is very hard to raise the bit with the little wheel. Easy to make it go back into the router, hard to make it deeper.

On the other hand, the body removes easily for bit removal, whereas the Dewalt pin system on the aluminum body is harder.
Overall, I give just a little edge to the Rigid.


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've got one of these and two of the full size routers. Wouldn't own any other brand!!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I got one of these from H Depot a few months back, and I really like using it. I have struggled with the bit change issues, as others have said. The wrench body is just too wide and there isn't enough range of motion inside the collet area of the base to get it to work properly. That's why I came here to read these older reviews, to see if this very issue was addressed at all.

I now have two good ideas: 
One is the take the motor out of the "sleeve". I presume that what people are saying is to remove the base from the motor. I would have thought that would be slow to reassemble, but I had not even thought of it. Gotta go out and take a look at how that works. 
The other is to cut grooves in the handle of the wrench that would allow a greater swing arc for the wrench. That's a great idea for using it fully assembled. 
I am going to go mess around with both ideas.

Otherwise, I think it is a great little router. I like using it a lot. Small, not too noisy, and easy to maneuver. Mine came with the edge guide and the two clear bases, but did not include any bits at all.

.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Just this morning I ground off the shoulders of the original equipment wrench, and it solved the bit change issue nicely. And I can still pull the motor out of the base, that option is always available.

Didn't even have to remove much material, maybe just under 1/8", just enough to let the jaws swing over to the next set of collet nut faces. What a great idea - I'm a little disappointed that I didn't think of it myself.


----------

